# Upgrading production 7.2 system to 8.0



## Trel (Nov 30, 2009)

This system has been upgraded from FreeBSD 5 - 7.2 and the upgrade to 8.0 was uneventful up until the reboot.

The system shows:


```
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
mount option <userquota> is unknown
mount option <groupquota> is unknown
ROOT MOUNT ERROR: mount option <groupquota> is unknown
If you have invalid mount options, reboot, and first try the following from
the loader prompt:

     set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

and then remove invalid mount options from /etc/fstab.

Loader variables:
vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw,userquota,groupquota,acls

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device>  Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
                       eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
                       eg. cd9660:/dev/acd0
                       This is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /

  ?                  List valid disk boot devices
  <empty line>       Abort manual input

mountroot>
```

The command ufs:/dev/ad0s1a at the prompt will properly boot the system from here, but it will not boot without this step.

options QUOTA is enabled in the kernel configuration.

Additional notes:

1) The only report of this error I could find was:

http://groups.google.com/group/fido...ad/4ee4da491176bf67/6f6b78bed546ffbd?lnk=raot

2) Quotas are properly enabled once the system is booted using ufs:/dev/ad0s1a

/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local, with quotas, soft-updates, acls)

3) Quotas work fine at boot if put on any other partition except the root partition /

Can anyone explain why this is happening and what changed between 7.2 and 8.0 to break this basic functionality?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah.. I had that same issue with my firewall. Took me a while to figure out what was wrong. It seems one of the two disklabels was somewhat borked. If you do an ? does it show the partitions without the slice? As in ad0a, ad0b etc?

Make a backup if you do this!! But it worked for me.

Boot (single user) to your old kernel if you can or use a live cd.
`# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad0 oseek=1 bs=512 count=1`

This will zero out the second block on the harddrive.


----------

